# Parole Officer?



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Anyone know anything about the employment req. or process for a Parole officer? Ive heard it's a very sweet deal in regards to your powers in dealing with parolees and their lack of rights with a great usually self-made schedule. But id like some hard facts if anyone has any. websites have not been too helpful, thanx just curious.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

Personally I have no idea about the job, but from what I have heard it is a very hard job to get. Hard to belived but I heard it is very political type of job to get.


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

It's a civil service gig.
They gave the test about 3 years ago.
not very many out there.
You start out doing paperwork in the prisons as a junior and then they move you up as openings occur. Pay to begin with is low, 25k.
but on the back end i think their pay is somwhere close to ours.
They do also get ot.
They get the gun and vest deal.
But most importantly, they get the corrections retirement, the bastards...
some of those guys were up on the layoff chopping block last time around too.
They can arrest without warrant, and do their own transportation.
I think they have some type of palm pilot sytem that monitors their productivity too. Yikes.


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

good job if you can get it


----------

